# Pitching second round of juice



## Arkansan07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok guys just finished my first batch of pee and it is the best thing I ever tasted. I pitched my yeast into my second batch Sunday night. This batch is strawberry lime and it is fermenting violently. I added pectic enzyme with my nutrient and energizer as well as using melted strawberry jam with my lime juice. I am thinking of just letting it do what it will do and not adding the second round of juice. What do yall think????


----------



## novalou (Apr 23, 2013)

Arkansan07 said:


> Ok guys just finished my first batch of pee and it is the best thing I ever tasted. I pitched my yeast into my second batch Sunday night. This batch is strawberry lime and it is fermenting violently. I added pectic enzyme with my nutrient and energizer as well as using melted strawberry jam with my lime juice. I am thinking of just letting it do what it will do and not adding the second round of juice. What do yall think????



It will end up dry. Nothing wrong with that, if that is what you want. Have fun experimenting and see what you like!


----------



## Arkansan07 (Apr 23, 2013)

novalou said:


> It will end up dry. Nothing wrong with that, if that is what you want. Have fun experimenting and see what you like!



ok cool, thats what im gonna do then. ill end up adding sugar when its time to bottle anyway.


----------

